# Lake Seminole Poker Run



## antiguoRojo3 (May 1, 2016)

I think there was another thread about this, but I found where the date was announced on another site. 

*July 30th*


"The poker run is out of Big Jims/Spring Creek Resort. There are launches and lodging right there

Big Jims has the motel, the big trailer that sleeps a bunch someone splits every year, and a few little prefab trailer/cabins. There is a new campground called "fins and feathers campground" that is right by sealys- 5 minute truck ride or 10 minute boat ride. I don't know anything about it, I just hear it advertised on the radio. Looks like they have a couple of cabins/lodges they rent out. Trails end is 10-15 minutes by truck and probably 25 or so by boat. Wingates is nearly an hour by truck but only about 10-15 minutes by boat (it's straight across the lake). I'd look into Big Jims first as you can walk to the launch and leave your boat parked there and not have to drive anywhere. If you have a group of 4-6 you might look into that new campground at sealys."


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (May 4, 2016)

Iv got a buddy with and outboard wondering if he would be able to do the poker run. Anybody got any info on this


----------



## rnelson5 (May 4, 2016)

dirtysouthforeman said:


> Iv got a buddy with and outboard wondering if he would be able to do the poker run. Anybody got any info on this



No. Unless they changed the route which i doubt you need a mud rig. Do a youtube search for Lake Seminole poker run. I made a video of the run from last year and put it on there. That will give your buddy an idea of what the trails are like.


----------



## MudDucker (May 5, 2016)

dirtysouthforeman said:


> Iv got a buddy with and outboard wondering if he would be able to do the poker run. Anybody got any info on this



Negatory Ghostrider, the pattern is full of stumps and several of the trails are mudmotor only.  Now he can bring it and run around the lake, but he ain't gonna be able to do the run.  There are usually folks who will give you a ride though.


----------



## Dustyboots (May 5, 2016)

dirtysouthforeman said:


> Iv got a buddy with and outboard wondering if he would be able to do the poker run. Anybody got any info on this



There were several people who's mud motor didn't survive the mud run last year.  I definitely wouldn't try it without a mud motor.


----------



## rnelson5 (May 5, 2016)

Dustyboots said:


> There were several people who's mud motor didn't survive the mud run last year.  I definitely wouldn't try it without a mud motor.



That is a fact lol.


----------



## dom (May 5, 2016)

i'll start prepping my liver now. looking forward to this!


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (May 6, 2016)

After watching rnelsons video I will definitely agree with y'all. He will be putting his cooler in my boat and riding with me. Looks like a good time. Can't wait to do some riding and meet some of you guys


----------



## dom (May 6, 2016)

it's a great time. especially if you love the sound of mud motors at 3am. only word of caution is drivers of boats should watch alcohol intake....


----------



## MudDucker (May 8, 2016)

dom said:


> it's a great time. especially if you love the sound of mud motors at 3am. only word of caution is drivers of boats should watch alcohol intake....



Absolutely.  Seems some gw saw videos of past runs and they will be watching to keep everyone safe.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (May 11, 2016)

Man my sister in laws wedding is the next day in Orlando. Was wanting to break out the ol gdlt on you boys. Might see if I can slip off.


----------



## leeledger (May 11, 2016)

I think I hold the record for being the only person to show up with an outboard.  I used it to go from the landing to the house where we met and back to the landing.  I bum a ride with someone now.


----------



## Core Lokt (May 19, 2016)

Looking forward to year #4 of attending. Fun time for sure


----------

